
Ebooks for All: Building Digital Libraries in Ghana with Worldreader - Tomte
http://craigmod.com/sputnik/worldreader/
======
veddox
A related discussion on free technology for Africa took place some time ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10398549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10398549)

In general I am rather sceptical of these "Give Africa free technology,
that'll fix all their problems"-schemes. But I have to say this project sounds
somewhat more solid and well thought out than most others.

